# Breeding Wilds the Thai way



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Hey guys i learned a breeding method a while back and i am making this video to share with you guys so you guys will know more about breeding methods to breeding bettas because every betta breeding setup video is the same thing this might be something new to you guys. This method amazed me when i first learned if it. It is mainly for Wild types from the splenden complex group/bubble nesters. The pair in this tank that im breeding is my Guitar pair (wild caught) the reason why i chose this pair is because the male is so shy of me when i look at the tank so thats why i think this method is best for him because i dont want him to run away from me and leave his nest and abandon his eggs/frys when i look in the tank. Let me know way you guys think.

My youtube video link here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yb4qBGolKBU


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2012)

Will the edges of the can scratch his fins? D: I'd be scared haha.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Its been done many times i dont think theres gonna be a problem


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thats actually a really smart and cool idea!!


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

You may want to put something heavy on/in the can so it wont move when you add or change water.

The only problem with this method is that you can't see nest/eggs/fry. If you don't need to stare at them (lol), this isn't a problem. This method is great for rather shy males. It can also be used for splendens. Make sure the hole is very big and if possible, bend/fold the sides inward to make it even safer for the fish.

Thanks for sharing. Good luck on your wilds.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

indjo said:


> You may want to put something heavy on/in the can so it wont move when you add or change water.
> 
> The only problem with this method is that you can't see nest/eggs/fry. If you don't need to stare at them (lol), this isn't a problem. This method is great for rather shy males. It can also be used for splendens. Make sure the hole is very big and if possible, bend/fold the sides inward to make it even safer for the fish.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Good luck on your wilds.



You wont add or remove water till frys are free of swim anyways so there no need for that

as far as seeing the frys/egg your just gonna have to wait till you see the frys swim. the whole thing to this method is trying to get the male as comfortable he can. This pair was hard for me to breed the first time cause the male was so shy of me after 1 day of this setup the male made a nest in the tank already so things are looking up


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

This pair just spawned i took videos but will upload it later. This method works for wild types and shy pairs


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

This is an update on this pair. Proves that this method really works 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUZh1GNp7i0


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Actually, this is the thread I wish I had U-tube to see. <sigh> again.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

Hallyx said:


> Actually, this is the thread I wish I had U-tube to see. <sigh> again.


Sorry


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

It's so exciting to me that you are so sucessful with spawning wilds!


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

tpocicat said:


> It's so exciting to me that you are so sucessful with spawning wilds!


Thank you, i will post frys update next week when they start to swin out of the can


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

This is an excellent idea. Very interesting. Cant wait to see your lil wild babies. Beautiful fish Setsuna!!


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> It's so exciting to me that you are so sucessful with spawning wilds!



^+1

Maybe I can get some domestically bred Imbellis, with some personality, that aren't afraid of me and the world.


----------

